# How to convert .ttf format font into .esa format for Wilcom?



## Alex Kutler (Jul 19, 2012)

Just wondering, if anyone knows how to convert .ttf format fonts into .esa wilcom format fonts. 

Some fonts like Arial works without any problem in wilcom and others like Serif types dont give proper stitching and need to be manually punched.

Is there a way the ttf format can be converted into an esa format so that the manual digitizing can be eliminated to save time?

Thanks.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

There is no short way to do this.
Some fonts work, and some do not.
For those that don't you need to do the manual adjustment.

But I prefer to do all text manually if the font is not an esa to start with.

Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

User Defined Aphabets is a standard feature in Level 3 of ES. You can buy it as an option in Level 2. 

One thing to remember, if you have tried usingthe TTF conversion that is standard in all levels of ES, and the results were not good, it is because the outlines in the TTF file coulld not be easily converted to stitches. These TTF fonts can take a tremendous amount of work to convert to an ESA. 

Unless it is a font that you want to use over and over again, it is almost always easier to either punch the needed lettering manually or do a quick TTF conversion then go in and either edit the outlines manually or get it as close as you can, save as a stitch file, reopen in ES and edit.

There are a few people out there that will convert TTF fonts to ESA for you as well.


----------



## PiPsodin (May 14, 2012)

Alex, you can fint maybe here something

free esa fonts download - esa truetype font at Fonts101.com


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

@ Pipsodin Aren't they just normal ttf fonts with the letters "esa" in the font names?


----------



## PiPsodin (May 14, 2012)

Sorry!
How about this: http://www.wilcomfonts.com/


----------



## Alex Kutler (Jul 19, 2012)

Liberty said:


> User Defined Aphabets is a standard feature in Level 3 of ES. You can buy it as an option in Level 2.
> 
> One thing to remember, if you have tried usingthe TTF conversion that is standard in all levels of ES, and the results were not good, it is because the outlines in the TTF file coulld not be easily converted to stitches. These TTF fonts can take a tremendous amount of work to convert to an ESA.
> 
> ...


 @Liberty

Thanks a lot. You have got it right. Thank you.


----------

